# VW Car Corral - Lime Rock Park, Grand AM Season Finale 09/28/13



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

Hey all, just wanted to let you all know I've set up a public VW Car Corral for Saturday, Sept. 28th at Lime Rock Park, for the Grand AM Season Finale!

If anyone is interested/attending, please PM me directly, or hit the below links for more info/advance ticket purchase! I'd love for the motorsport enthusiasts here on Vortex to gather-up as a group, embrace our shared passion for motorsports, put a face to the names, but really, just to enjoy a day of epic racing as a group, the camaraderie that comes with it, and enjoy the benefits of the car-corral!


Planned events:
Access to Fall Line Motorsport's Audi R8 Grand AM LMS car for viewing and photo-ops
Fall Line Motorsport's Race-Driver Meet & Greets and photo-ops
Parade Laps for VW Car Corral Attendees (based on first come/first serve)
Dedicated in-field parking for car-corral participants

Participation Info:
Car-corral participation requires purchase of the Saturday General Admission ticket (per-person) AND a car-corral ticket (per car).
Kids 12 and under and any current or former members of the armed forces with proof of service get in for free!

Links:
Saturday ticket (3rd option down)
http://tickets.limerock.com/eventperformances.asp?evt=29

VW Car Corral Ticket (bottom option)
http://tickets.limerock.com/eventperformances.asp?evt=38

For those who would like to bring an Audi, we've partnered up with the Northeast Quattro Club of the Audi Club of America, where there will be a dedicated Audi Car Corral as well! Second option from the top: http://tickets.limerock.com/eventperformances.asp?evt=38


PS - APR! We (APR Motorsports) will be racing on Friday, Sept. 27 in the Continental Tire Sportscar Challenge, the support series for the Grand AM Rolex Race series. There won't be a car-corral for Friday, but we would definitely love for you fans to come out, stop-by our paddock and get up close to our 2 VW GTIs. GoAPR!

Okay, so let me know if you're interested, have purchased a ticket or if you have any questions! See you at Lime Rock!


----------

